# I love the way 'edit' works



## Icarus (Apr 22, 2006)

Just wanted to say, that I love the way 'edit' works with the new software.

i.e., the cancel button, the way it opens the text edit box in place, and the way it seamlessly displays the update without reloading the entire page.

This is arguably the best feature of the new software.

Also, 'quick reply' seems pretty seamless too.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 22, 2006)

Yes, vB version 3.5.x uses something called 'ajax' technology in the editors and several other places.  From the vBulletin manual:





> AJAX (Asynchronous Javascript and XML) allows your browser to send data to and receive data from a server without reloading the current page. This technology, whose use is being pioneered by Google, allows developers to create rich, fast-responding interactive pages.


----------

